# PELLET PREHEAT



## smokeitifugotit (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm doing some stuffed bell peppers today and wanted to post, at the risk of being redundant, how I preheat my pellets.  Rather than transferring to the microwave, I load what I'm going to use in the AMNPS and set them on a rack to heat up with the rest of the smoker.  Works every time and doesn't go out, even though I store them in a damp garage.  Now maybe someone already posted this method, but I won't live long enough to read everything on here.  LOL.
I'll post some pics when my peppers are done done.  Using a pecan and peach combo.












image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Sep 24, 2013





The above is them peps still cookin'.
I know, "if you lookin' , yada yada yada. :-). I'm retired and got nothin' but time.  LOL













image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Sep 24, 2013





The above is the finished product and ready for Freddy.  The only way I'll "share" these, is if you can figure a way to get a bite off Facebook.  LOL


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 24, 2013)

Sounding like something to try! Looking forward to the q-view.

   Mike


----------



## nickmv (Sep 25, 2013)

Wait, what do you mean, pre-heating pellets? I've got a pellet smoker (Yoder) as well as an AMAZEN tube smoker, and I've never once heard of any concept of warming up the pellets.

Are your pellets WET? If so, you've got WAY bigger problems than needing to pre-heat them. I'm really honestly baffled at what you mean by pre-heat pellets. 

If you're AMNPS is going out, there's usually 2 possibilities:

A) incorrect storage and you're getting pellets wet. Pre-heating is not the solution. Storing them properly IS.

B) You have them in too hot an environment. Those AMAZEN smokers tend to not work well in a very-high-heat environment like a 500F grill, etc. They're meant to supplement a smoker that already runs at a cooler temperature, or perhaps a kettle grill where you've done some indrect heating methods to drive temp down. Or to just be run by themselves with no other heat source.

Any other pellet poopers wanna chime in here?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 25, 2013)

nickmv said:


> *Wait, what do you mean, pre-heating pellets? I've got a pellet smoker (Yoder)*  Doesn't the Yoder have an igniter that continually keep the pellets hot ??  Not sure, don't have one and haven't seen one...
> 
> as well as an AMAZEN tube smoker, *and I've never once heard of any concept of warming up the pellets*.  Periodically folks have had issue, and drying the pellets have helped them solve their problems....
> 
> ...


By the way, we try to help folks solve their problems....  make stuff work regardless of their situation...   My pellets get damp all the time and drying is a given for an uninterrupted smoke..... 

I find the pellets, even stored in plastic, seemingly air tight containers, will absorb enough moisture to make the burn not go as planned, especially when using them for cold smoking....   Placing the AMNPS in my mailbox mod, at times they won't burn/smoke for more than 20-30 minutes.....   Predrying in the smoker during preheat, eliminates the problem of having to relight them...... I usually preheat the MES 30 for 2 hours at 275 to "sterilize" the cooking chamber, and the AMNPS with the days supply of pellets already loaded in it, are in the smoker....  Using that method, my pellets smoke for 3-4 hours per row and no relighting necessary.....

Maybe some folks live where the humidity is low and they don't have that problem....  Or they are placing the pellets in a hot smoker, alleviating the problem.....  Those of us that use a cold smoker for pellet burning, or use a "mailbox" mod type smoke chamber, preheating and drying the pellets is a good thing....  

Dave


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Sep 25, 2013)

*Yay Dave,*

*Thanx for chiming in....if Nick would have read my post thoroughly, I stated I stored them in a damp garage and even though they are in air tight containers, they still get a degree of dampness, that, in my case, prevents them from flowing from the initial lighting to the rear.  Sort of akin to putting wet logs on top of lit kindling.  All I'm pointing out is that preheating them with the smoker warmup saves a step to the microwave, that I see so many say they do.  By the way Nick, I think you'll find most folks on here have been at it long enough to know what the pellets are for and how to use them.  Every once in a while, someone comes up with a solution to save time and steps.  I don't ever offer advice, unless I know for 100% sure, that it works and works well.  In my case, the Ayatollah has dictated that my smoking area is the garage and she wants everything related to that purposed IN the garage.  Just another insight that I hope might help someone.*


----------



## nickmv (Sep 25, 2013)

I actually read every last word of your post, and I did see that you said you stored them in a container. I live in TN and we have average humidities in the high 80s and even 90s during the summer, and my pellet sits in the bag (handwrapped/twirled shut) and stored in a shed. They easily can get moisture into them.

I have an AMNTS tube smoker and have never once had an issue with them not burning. Regardless, I've never once read about an issue with moisture in pellets, and am quite frankly baffled by the idea that they could get wet enough to where they wouldn't burn. Perhaps the AMNPS is poorly designed, or perhaps your storage container has some issue. I don't know what else to tell you. You shouldn't have to heat up pellets before using them, and that's surely a fact.

I'm not trying to get into a big argument about it, and I'm going to leave the thread at this point, but pre-heating pellets is something that under normal circumstances, should NOT have to be done, period.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2013)

Most of you guys are right!!!

Below is how I store my pellets & dust.

I have never had to heat my pellets, but if they got damp, I certainly would.

Everybody has different ways of doing things, but if your pellets do get damp or wet, and you throw them away, instead of heating them, you must have more disposable income than I have.

Bear

This picture is with sawdust in the jugs, because I took this picture before there was such a thing as an AMNPS: I've had sawdust in these jugs for over 4 years, and pellets in jugs since before the AMNPS was put on the market (Over 2 years), and they all stayed dry all this time.













DSC01239.JPG



__ Bearcarver
__ Jun 24, 2010


----------



## nickmv (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2013)

Nick,

Sounds like you simmered down a bit. Leave it alone, and I'm sure others will too.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Sep 25, 2013)

nickmv,  afternoon.....    I noticed you were looking to purchase an electronically controlled pellet smoker 5 or so months ago......   Did you get one ???    

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

4/5/13 at 11:39am

THREAD STARTER  









nickmv





  
*online*

15 Posts. Joined 4/2013
Points: 10

So I'm about to move out of a small apt into a house for rent, and looking to upgrade from my Weber Smokey Mountain (actually let's just say "complement it").

Naturally, I'm leaning towards an electronically controlled pellet smoker that serves double duty as a grill. I wanna be able to fire it up and do steaks, but also go on long smoke sessions with ribs, briskets, and more. I've experienced a Traeger before at a friend's house, but the controller was always going whack and letting the temp get out of control, etc.

I see the Rec Tec gets rave reviews, but it's also a Chinese product. I'd prefer American made if possible. My budget is $1200 shipped, however what's made the Rec Tec so appealing is that it's 24mos same-as-cash. I'd much rather pay it off interest free over 6-8mos, than to try to drop the full amount all at once.

Any recommendations? I'm all ears.


----------



## nickmv (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd prefer not to go off topic and hijack OP's post, but yes I did. I got a Yoder YS640, but I also got an AMAZEN AMNTS tube smoker to A) cold smoke on either my WSM or my Yoder, and B) to supplement the Yoder smoke if I'm feeling super smokey.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 25, 2013)

If my pellets/dust/chips seem to have some difficulty staying lit, that's exactly the way I "dry" them out and like you said it works very well. The ones I have the most difficulty with are the Jack Daniels Oak Barrel Chips (sometimes you can see the moisture in the bags at the store).


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Sep 25, 2013)

Smokinhusker, you're right about the naturally damp JD's.  Unfortunately, what's not being considered here is the fact that prior to purchase, you have no control as to how pellets are packaged and stored.  Especially if you buy from one that buys in bulk and repackages to make money selling at a premium in smaller quantities.  I've had bags show up in a box that had pin holes in them.  I live on the shores of Lake Erie and have learned to not even start an AMNPS without  letting it heat up in case my pellets are damp.  Take my advice or leave it Nick, but don't insinuate that somebody doesn't know what they are doing because their methods or situation doesn't fall in line with your thinking or your situation.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 25, 2013)

Dry pellets are hygroscopic and want to absorb moisture from the atmosphere.  It's just a fact of physics. 

There have been quite a few threads and posts about damp pellets or trouble lighting pellets.  One of the tips I picked up from just such a thread is to microwave the pellets just before use.  That converts most of the moisture in the pellets (if any) into steam.  I sort of use a hybrid method. I'll dump what I expect to use into a pyrex measuring cup and microwave about 1 to 2 minutes (until I see moisture from the steam on the edge of the cup).  Then I put the hot pellets in my tray and sit the tray in the smoker or grill which is still heating up.  I don't light the tray and let the pellets heat up with the smoker or grill (indirect heat).  One the smoker or grill is at temp, then I will take the tray out and light it as in the pellet tray lighting directions (using a MAPP gas burner which makes quick work lighting).

I have not had a single issue with hard to light or damp pellets since I started doing it this way.  Only adds the time needed to microwave the pellets to the overall prep time as the rest of the stuff I'm doing anyway.  Figured I might as well take advantage of the heat in the grill or smoker as it comes up to the desired temps to make sure the pellets are good and dry.

I also store my pellets in sealed containers inside the Pantry.  Does not seem to matter as we get those lovely muggy summer days and nights of 110% humidity (seems like 110% anyway).

------------------

PS.....

And as for your comments to DaveOmak - I think it was rather ballsy & crass for someone with less than a dozen posts to light into a well known, well liked, very helpful, long time member and moderator like you did. Not a good first impression dude no matter what your intention was.  That being said, "that's about all I have to say about that" (to quote a certain Gump person).  It's done and over.  Besides us ol' farts gotta stick up for each other....


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Sep 25, 2013)

Xcellent post Dward51.  I too was using the micro until I just started letting the AMNPS sit loaded in my MES30, while it comes up to temp.  I, as stated, have found that I can now skip the micro, as I haven't had an issue since I started doing it this way.  Thanx for your insight as to the oft times damp feel to some of the pellets.


----------



## cathy l (Sep 26, 2013)

I just read thru this thread and being a newby was surprised to read about damp pellets.  I'm still in the reading and learning stage (my grill/smoker won't even be here till Friday).  I'm in So.Cal. and we get some humidity but nothing like I imagine the south and other areas get.  I was going to fill my hopper with 1/2 a bag and leave them in there, but if they are sensitive I may have to rethink that and get some storage containers for them.


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Cathy L, 
I think after reading all this, that you'll find everyone has different conditions and experiences with reference to smoking.  Some folks, apparently, are blessed by the smoking gods and don't have any problems.  However, if you do, you'll find that there's a plethora of solutions available here.  Were I you, I'd wait and see how things go and proceed from there.  With regards to the sometimes dampness of the pellets, Dwards51's post makes the most sense to me.  It's not a big deal to dry them out a bit prior to lighting.  Good luck!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2013)

Cathy L said:


> I just read thru this thread and being a newby was surprised to read about damp pellets.  I'm still in the reading and learning stage (my grill/smoker won't even be here till Friday).  I'm in So.Cal. and we get some humidity but nothing like I imagine the south and other areas get.  I was going to fill my hopper with 1/2 a bag and leave them in there, but if they are sensitive I may have to rethink that and get some storage containers for them.


Cathy, morning.... I think the pellet grills have an igniter that continually lights the pellets....   What we are speaking of is, lighting a pile of pellets once and the pile having to continue burning for 12 hours without a relight...    BIG difference...


----------



## cathy l (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks both of you for your replies.  As I said there is much to learn and lots of reading to do.  I appreciate your explanations.


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Sep 26, 2013)

*For what it's worth, Cathy, here's how mine are stored.  The big bin on the bottom is apple, as I use that the most.  They still get a bit damp, just like Dward51 stated.  Not an insurmountable problem, but just needs a workaround sometimes.  Good luck with yours,
Fred*












image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Sep 26, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2013)

The AMNPS is a well tested, great design used successfully by over 10,000 people and works well for it's intended purpose, making a small to moderate amount of TBS over a long period of time. It's earliest application was to allow smoking in a MES over a range of temps. It was found while it performed flawlessly in the MES and some other Electric smokers, any smoker that did not provide a constant supply of fresh air, such as Propane, Charcoal and Pellet Smokers, required a different design hence the Tubes were born. Because the AMNPS works by having a small amount of Smoldering pellets light the pellets above to generate smoke, a fine balance of dry pellets and fresh air must be available. Even with proper storage at your home there is no guarantee the pellets will be sufficiently dry. We have no clue as to how seasoned the wood was to begin with, no idea as to the weather condition at the manufacturing facility, after all they can't be expected to store several hundred TONS of pellets in nicely sealed 1 Gallon plastic containers, and as it is my understanding that Todd purchases by the ton palate loads he too is at the mercy of the weather and humidity in his storage area. That being said the High Heat generated by the pellet burner in a Yoder or any other Pellet Pooper is more than enough to nearly instantly Dry any pellets and burn them without issue...BUT...The tiny pile of smoldering pellets in any row of the AMNPS is a far different story. If the pellets are not Very Dry, I seem to recall reading <8% moisture they will not burn well or continuously. So regardless of how the Pellets are stored by the end user, taking the extra step to Dry the pellets either in the Microwave, Oven or while preheating the Smoker is smart insurance that no matter how they were stored or handled prior to placing them in the AMNPS, they will generate the desired result. I hope this clears up any misunderstanding as you have all made valid points. Even though we were comparing Apple to Oranges we were still all discussing Fruit!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Sep 26, 2013)

Say hallelujah and AMEN!  :-)


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 26, 2013)

All,

I've got 20 tons of pellets in my warehouse.  Most of which were produced at 6%-8% moisture content.  As humidity rises, I'm sure the pellets will "Wick" up some moisture, but I've never found them to be greater than 10% moisture content.  When pellets are formed under heat and pressure, a natural compound called "lignin" is released.  This compound holds the pellet together, and also causes the shiny surface on the pellet to form.

Sawdust, on the other hand will wick up moisture easily.  Keeping it in a sealed bag or container is necessary.

I cannot say I regularly microwave pellets, but I have done it a few times.  A few guys in some very damp areas microwave their pellets as part of their starting procedure.  By placing the AMNPS in a smoker that's warming up, will also dry the pellets.  I think the OP may be using the terms "Drying" and "Warming" as one in the same.

Anyway, whatever method you use, keep on doing it!

Thanks for sharing, cuz others can learn from our experiences, good and bad!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2013)

Just to clear up the container issue. It DOES MATTER how you store them because when I get them from Todd they are in a plastic bag. They go directly from his bags into my plastic jugs with screw tops. I have never had to microwave them or put them in the oven. I also don't put them in my MES while it's warming up. I have ZERO problems keeping them lit.

These things are true for both my pellets & my sawdust, so apparently they come from Todd dry enough, and my jugs continue to keep them dry enough. As for humidity, we get a lot of rain here & quite a bit of humidity, but I know there are more humid places than here. However if you do what I do, and tighten the cap, humidity doesn't get into those jugs. Like I said earlier (with the picture of my dust jugs), that sawdust is in those jugs for 4 years, and my pellets for 2 years, and everything is dry.

You can't put them in snap-top containers that were made for nails & screws & such. It has to be a tight sealing jug.

Most of the time when an AMNPS goes out, it is because it wasn't lit properly in the first place, but I'm sure some of the problem is because the dust or pellets weren't stored in an air tight container, and they picked up moisture.

Bear


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Sep 27, 2013)

Just gotta mention one thing about my "snap top" containers.  I can turn these upside down full of soup and they don't leak.  They are definitely air tight.  Mine were made for food storage, not nails and screws.  I believe Todd and Dward51, that some of the pellets are prone to wicking from the atmosphere and various storage conditions.  Maybe I don't need to warm them during preheat, but I do and haven't had any outage concerns since.
Again, sorry to have started this, but just wanted to pass along an idea that works for moi.
With all my love,
Fred


----------



## scootermagoo (Sep 27, 2013)

Dave,

I am speaking for my Smoke Daddy pellet burner, but, the igniter rod only stays lit for a few minutes on burner start up to light the pellets.  Once the pellets have ignited, the controller runs the feed auger at a predetermined time interval for a short period of time to keep just a few pellets in the burn pot at all times, even if the smoker is at temp and is not calling for heat.  That prevents the fire from going out completely.  I am going to have to assume that is how other pellet poopers work as well, although, I could be wrong.  My wife says I'm wrong all the time. LOL


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 27, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The AMNPS is a well tested, great design used successfully by over 10,000 people and works well for it's intended purpose, making a small to moderate amount of TBS over a long period of time. It's earliest application was to allow smoking in a MES over a range of temps. It was found while it performed flawlessly in the MES and some other Electric smokers, any smoker that did not provide a constant supply of fresh air, such as Propane, Charcoal and Pellet Smokers, required a different design hence the Tubes were born. Because the AMNPS works by having a small amount of Smoldering pellets light the pellets above to generate smoke, a fine balance of dry pellets and fresh air must be available. Even with proper storage at your home there is no guarantee the pellets will be sufficiently dry. We have no clue as to how seasoned the wood was to begin with, no idea as to the weather condition at the manufacturing facility, after all they can't be expected to store several hundred TONS of pellets in nicely sealed 1 Gallon plastic containers, and as it is my understanding that Todd purchases by the ton palate loads he too is at the mercy of the weather and humidity in his storage area. That being said the High Heat generated by the pellet burner in a Yoder or any other Pellet Pooper is more than enough to nearly instantly Dry any pellets and burn them without issue...BUT...The tiny pile of smoldering pellets in any row of the AMNPS is a far different story. If the pellets are not Very Dry, I seem to recall reading <8% moisture they will not burn well or continuously. So regardless of how the Pellets are stored by the end user, taking the extra step to Dry the pellets either in the Microwave, Oven or while preheating the Smoker is smart insurance that no matter how they were stored or handled prior to placing them in the AMNPS, they will generate the desired result. I hope this clears up any misunderstanding as you have all made valid points. Even though we were comparing Apple to Oranges we were still all discussing Fruit!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a good point JJ.. it does not hurt to take a couple of minutes to microwave or warm the pellets even if you think they are probably ok. Seems like an easy thing to do with a huge potential payoff.

Ounce of prevention.. yada yada yada...


----------



## daveomak (Sep 27, 2013)

ScooterMagoo said:


> Dave,
> 
> I am speaking for my Smoke Daddy pellet burner, but, the igniter rod only stays lit for a few minutes on burner start up to light the pellets.  Once the pellets have ignited, the controller runs the feed auger at a predetermined time interval for a short period of time to keep just a few pellets in the burn pot at all times, even if the smoker is at temp and is not calling for heat.  That prevents the fire from going out completely.  I am going to have to assume that is how other pellet poopers work as well, although, I could be wrong.  My wife says I'm wrong all the time. LOL


Scooter, afternoon.....   are you familiar with the AMNPS....   Once you light them, they have to continue to smolder without any forced air...  hard to do if they are a little damp..    Todd has noticed cherry pellets, will not burn or smolder unless they have a companion wood, such as oak, alder, etc...  I think they are just too hard or dense or something....   If straight cherry, that is dry, will not burn, you probably can see where a little moisture would affect the smoking in other species of pellets....     

Never seen a pellet smoker...  I have a pellet stove I heat with...  It ignites and burns....  auger feeder..... SS burn pot... and continuous supply of air blowing on the pellets...    Is that similar to your pellet smoker... 

Dave













burning pellets.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 27, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2013)

TulsaJeff said:


> This is a good point JJ.. it does not hurt to take a couple of minutes to microwave or warm the pellets even if you think they are probably ok. Seems like an easy thing to do with a huge potential payoff.
> 
> Ounce of prevention.. yada yada yada...


Seems this would be good if you've had problems, but if you've been smoking with an AMNS (Dust) for over 4 years, and with an AMNPS (Pellets) for over 2 years, and never had a problem lighting or keeping them lit, it would be a waste of time, effort, and electricity.

Not to disagree with the Boss, but that's how I see it, with my long time experience with the AMNPS & AMNS.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 27, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Seems this would be good if you've had problems, but if you've been smoking with an AMNS (Dust) for over 4 years, and with an AMNPS (Pellets) for over 2 years, and never had a problem lighting or keeping them lit, it would be a waste of time, effort, and electricity.
> 
> Not to disagree with the Boss, but that's how I see it, with my long time experience with the AMNPS & AMNS.
> 
> Bear


I see your point.. if it's not broke, don't try to fix it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I agree, if you are having no issues then by all means, don't worry about anything just keep doing what you are doing. I should have made that more clear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2013)

TulsaJeff said:


> I see your point.. if it's not broke, don't try to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You for your reply.

Bear


----------



## webowabo (Sep 27, 2013)

A minute in the microwave for the pellets is as normal as applying my rub on the meat now.. here in texas... its hot.. humid... nasty.. blah! I store in sealed containers.. but it just doesnt matter most of the time... so I just do it, and dont even think about it. PLUS.. it makes the kitchen smell just like the back yard then :) SMOKIE


----------



## scootermagoo (Sep 27, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Scooter, afternoon.....   are you familiar with the AMNPS....   Once you light them, they have to continue to smolder without any forced air...  hard to do if they are a little damp..    Todd has noticed cherry pellets, will not burn or smolder unless they have a companion wood, such as oak, alder, etc...  I think they are just too hard or dense or something....   If straight cherry, that is dry, will not burn, you probably can see where a little moisture would affect the smoking in other species of pellets....
> 
> Never seen a pellet smoker...  I have a pellet stove I heat with...  It ignites and burns....  auger feeder..... SS burn pot... and continuous supply of air blowing on the pellets...    Is that similar to your pellet smoker...
> 
> ...


It sounds like a pellet burning smoker works the same as your furnace. As far as damp pellets in my AMNPS, there is a lot of air flow in the smoker and I never have a problem with them going out.


----------



## jted (Jun 26, 2014)

YES, It works great . That is just how I preheat mine. If I used the microwave in the kitchen I would have to move out back. I pre heat mine at a higher temp (270) than I am going to smoke so when I retrieve the pellets I don't lose too much heat. I use a Auber PID as a controller so I set up a pre heat cycle then a cook cycle. With the Auber you can set up to 6 cycles altho I have never used more than 3.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 11, 2015)

Have tried preheating the pellets/tray in the smoker....tried drying them in the nuke box......lighting them with gel letting it stay lit until going out on its own...Holding a MAPP torch on them for 2 minutes followed by a 15 minute burn. Just don't matter, after a few inches of burning out they go. Sitting on a table, sitting in a BGE with no wood in it an the vents wide open....in the mailbox with the MSE set at 250*....just doesn't matter....they go out...


----------



## wade (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you using them for hot or cold smoking?

The AMNPS is usually very reliable however I used to have a similar problem with my AMNPS type smoke generator and I found that a combination of things helped to fix it. Now it is totally reliable with any pellets and at any temperature.

Firstly I find that certain pellets are harder to keep going than others. One batch of Oak pellets were a real problem and so I got around this by mixing in 25% hickory - which I have never had a problem with. Later bags of Oak have been fine but it shows that batches do vary.

Fill the AMNPS with pellets heaped on top and then pour these into a shallow microwavable bowl. Zap them in the microwave on full power for about 6 minutes. After 4 minutes give them a stir as the moisture driven from the pellets in the bottom will start to expand the pellets on top. When they come out the pellets should be too hot to handle comfortably. Stir again and leave in a warm dry place for 5 minutes for more of the water to evapourate.

Place the AMNPS in a tray and pour the warm/hot pellets over the top. Using your hand use a gentle grinding motion to compact the pellets as densely as possible into all of the AMNPS strips. Dont break any of the pellets but you will be amazed how much more densely they will pack than when simply poured in. Denser pellets retain more heat and burn more reliably.

If you can, place the AMNPS in the smoker so that the burn is perpendicular to the air flow. By simply doing this I found the burn to be much more reliable.

 













AMNPS Burn.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 11, 2015






With the pellet burn in line with the air flow (_with the problem pellets especially_) it would often stop part way along the row - more often on the burn direction that was towards the air flow. By turning the unit by 90 degrees the warmth from the burn was always heating the pellets in front and also the heated air flow was pre-warming the pellets in the adjacent rows that was about to be burned.

I have found that the results are often due to the types of pellets used (even batches of the same wood type vary) and since I have been using the combination of techniques above I now get a 100% reliable full burn.

Hopefully this may help.

Because some of the nights are getting really cold I have built a pre-heater that I put into my smoker. It uses two ceramic 150w reptile heaters to gently warm the box where the smoke generator sits. This is thermostatically controlled and they switch off if the smoking chamber temperature rises above 10-12 C (50-54 F)













Heater 1.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 11, 2015


















Heater 2.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 11, 2015


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 11, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Have tried preheating the pellets/tray in the smoker....tried drying them in the nuke box......lighting them with gel letting it stay lit until going out on its own...Holding a MAPP torch on them for 2 minutes followed by a 15 minute burn. Just don't matter, after a few inches of burning out they go. Sitting on a table, sitting in a BGE with no wood in it an the vents wide open....in the mailbox with the MSE set at 250*....just doesn't matter....they go out...


Your MAPP Gas Torch can be too hot to start the pellets, if held on the pellets for too long.  You make some wonderful charcoal!

Only hold the torch on your pellets for about 45 seconds, until the pellets ignite

Allow the flame to burn on top the pellets for 10 minutes

Blow out the flame and the pellets will smolder

Your AMNPS needs a slight draft to keep burning

The min. temp for "Cold Smoking" is really about 45°.  Smoking at temps below 45° can be difficult.

Questions.....

What pellets are you using?

What's your elevation?

Outside Temp?

Todd


----------



## wade (Jan 11, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> Your MAPP Gas Torch can be too hot to start the pellets, if held on the pellets for too long.  You make some wonderful charcoal!
> 
> Only hold the torch on your pellets for about 45 seconds, until the pellets ignite


I use a MAPP torch to light them too and as Todd says 2 minutes would be way too long. Todd is the expert and I totally agree with him - 30-45 seconds is enough to get them well alight. Much more than that and you also run the risk of getting the mesh so hot that it can actually light the pellets in the adjacent row.


----------

